# New toy



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I finally got rid of my brute, after two years of it sitting dismantled in the corner of the shop, I decided I just did not want the headache of putting it back together. So I traded it in its tore down state for this.















06 350 rancher, snorkel, hmf, warn 424, I think it's a 36% gr. Ramsey winch. I added the edl's when I got home. Should have a set of 28 backs on by this weekend.




100 things to do and wasting time on Tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Submarine!


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I second that^^ which makes me wonder has anyone ever considered putting calcium in their tires to weigh them down? Sorry don't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

You'll be able to go any where with that thing if you put a axle paddle!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Thought about building a paddle, never done one before so I'll have to do some research on them. Submarine is right lol. One of the reasons I wanted another honda, sink it drain it ride repeat... Lol




100 things to do and wasting time on Tapatalk!!!


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

That's why I still have my old rancher... Snorkel her up good and tight and she won't let ya down


/i\


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

got the s/w 28 backs on it today. Goin to call it done for a while.




100 things to do and wasting time on Tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 said:


> I second that^^ which makes me wonder has anyone ever considered putting calcium in their tires to weigh them down? Sorry don't mean to hijack your thread.


people generally put water in the tires to weight them down, I work with calcium everyday, and would think that over time it would dry the rubber out, possibly to the point where it would start cracking the tires from the inside out. Just out of curiosity, Why Calcium?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm guessing the water it down but they put calcium in tractor tires to weigh them down for when you have a bucket loader the extra weight in the tires helps balance the load. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

The backs are heavy enough as is to me, I won't get a chance to really try it out till deer season is over. Have to play in the plowed field till then lol. I'm anxious for riding season to come back around now.




100 things to do and wasting time on Tapatalk!!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 said:


> I'm guessing the water it down but they put calcium in tractor tires to weigh them down for when you have a bucket loader the extra weight in the tires helps balance the load.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have always filled ours with water. Never heard of the calcium being used in tires.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice bike. That gr should turn those 28s no problem. I've got a 24% gr in mine and it does good with 28s. Sorry to hear you lost the brute, but I understand where you're coming from. You pay for all that HP with you time keeping them going. My wrenches never get any rest. Lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I know the feeling, the only thing I hated about letting the brute go was the memory of meeting my wife on it lol.




100 things to do and wasting time on Tapatalk!!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

paddels are love hate relationship kinda sucks on some trails cuz they hit when you dont want buuuuuuuuut in the big nasty they will get you out of places you wouldnt imagine


----------

